# Complete nightmare - help :(



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Arrived in Dubai on sunday night, was met by the company rep who escorted me to my accomodation. This was supposed to be a 2bedroom apartment, me in one room, another girl in the other. Both of us to share the sitting room, kitchen and bathroom. Arrived at the accom, the rep unlocks the door to the flat and what they have actually given me is a 1bedroom flat, there is a huge curtain drawn which divides the kitchen from the lounge and behind this curtain were 2 filipino girls who are living in the lounge! I asked the rep if there was some mistake and he seemed surprised also that this accom was given to me. So basically the bedroom was mine but there is no lounge as 2 girls are living behind a curtain in it. The kitchen is right next to this curtain so if I want to cook I will basically be cooking on their heads while they are asleep. I was devastated. I refused to stay there and went to my relatives place in sharjah for the night. The rep assured me there must have been a mistake and will sort it for me in the morning. 

Cut a long story short, they are saying they have no 2 bed apts avail and I can either stay in the flat they gave me until a 2 bed becomes avail (but they have no guarantee when this will be perhaps 6months time) or I can accept the housing allowance of 1600dhs and find my own place. I told them none of these options were aceptable I cannot find accom for 1600 a month and I refuse to stay in the flat with 2 other girls behind a curtain. They were understanding and have accepted that I do not wish to work for them on the grounds that I was mislead and brought over here on false pretence.

They are not charging me for flight or visa costs but have said I need to give them my passport and then they will escort me to airport when I fly back home and return my passport. The company are saying that I must do this otherwise will not be able to exit the country as I have entered on employment visa. They need to cancel that and give me permission to leave the country. I was wary about handed over my passport but after speaking to the british embassy this morning, they have assured me this is common practice so I have agreed to hand them my passport and the company have also said I can stay here for 30 days.

My only problem is I gave up everything back home in London so basically cannot and do not want to return. I have shipped 4 suitcases over with me and was ready to start a new life so basically any advice on what to do will be greatly appreciated.. I need to find a job asap but understand I will have to exit and re-enter. I really don't know what to do..... I am a personal trainer and all the jobs I have seen here pay very little. I am now looking for anything secretarial / PA work ANYTHING but the last 3 years experience on my CV is all to do with fitness and personal training so I'm worried that no other industry will even look at my CV. I am a media graduate and have done secretarial and admin work in the past. 

I am in such a dilemma.. I know this forum is not a place for finding work, Im just really looking for advice on what to do, where to go from here, anything so that I dont have to return to the UK. If anyone knows of anything or any openings that they might be able to recommend me for I would be really grateful. 

Thank you x


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear that! I would suggest that you dust your CV and get on the phone to as many recruitment agents and potential employers as possible. Hopefully, something will come up!

I know you are feeling down and don't want to put a damper on things, but don't you think that it will be better to go back and the try and find something suitable? It's hard but if you are desperate, you will in all likelihood end up taking a horrible job that you will hate. I would personally advise that you go back to the UK, sort yourself out and start looking again in a few weeks. If you are a media graduate, how come you didn't apply for jobs in that field? There are a loads of companies in media city, so the other option, is to make speculative applications to some of them.

I wish you good luck and I hope that things work out for you.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ouch.

OK, let's break this down into bitesize chunks, firstly you've got somewhere to stay - can that be on a semi-permanant basis? say for the next month? Hopefully yes.

Secondly, ensure that your company aren't going to put a 6 month ban on you working here and get it in writing with the company stamp.

Thirdly, you've got to get yourself a job, look at Emirates Recruitment, they're always looking for people, also the recruitment websites including GNAds4U.com.

Lastly don't give up, the company you were planning on joining don't sound the best here because of what you've said about accomadation, it may well turn out to be a blessing in disguise.

Finally, Good Luck.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm with the folks above.

Sorry to learn about your situation, however since you are already here, that's pretty key in most cases to find a job. I would go to the recruiting agencies, and shuffle through the local newspapers while you are here.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And check your private messages...


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your situation as well.

Was the company willing to renegotiate the terms of the accommodation allowance? Since they were willing to provide you with a shared 2-bed room apartment, i assume they would have been paying more than just your allowance anyway. 
So maybe there is room to dscuss an increase of your allowance to a figure that will allow you to find your own shared place. Emphasise you are not looking to take advantage of any increase, but you just want someplace of similar living standards to one that they were going to provide you with. 

As long as it really was an honest mistake on their part and you're still willing to work for them, you may still be able to salvage something from this.

Good luck!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sara

That is appalling, but I have heard far too many stories of that nature.

PM me as soon as you can as I may be able to put you in touch with someone about a PT job.


-


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

Sara,
So sorry to hear this... what awful treatment.

Do you have anything in writing re. accomodation provision?

I'm wondering if you cannot push for some compensation given the disruption of the move?

Is this an international firm or local? If international you will have more leverage via UK media threat!

hope things work out for you....


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh sara, what a horrible thing to have happen!!! I would be ropable!! I can't believe they stuck you in a 1br apt with two other people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have nothing to offer that everyone else hasn't said already - but if this company were prepared to stick you in such ridiculous accommodation, then what else would they do to you?

I also think it's a blessing in disguise - There are PLENTY of 2br apartments in Dubai! Tell them to book you a hotel room or else you are out!

Monster Gulf - Jobs in Dubai, IT Jobs, Sales Jobs is a good place to find jobs, and there are lots of agencies including charterhouse, kershaw leonard, insight who all have websites to look into.

Good luck mate!


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thank you all for you responses. I did try and negotiate with the hotel but the only 2 options they gave me were unacceptable. They were not willing to increase the housing allowance and were not willing to put me up into a hotel. The hotel was the Ritz Carlton on JB. I trusted them esp as is a HUGE and respected Chain. They wrote in my contract that I am guaranteed a bedroom in a shared apartment. I did call them before I signed to clarify what this meant and 2 different people verbally confirmed it would be a 2 bedroom apart with 1 person in each. They have not disputed saying but they are saying it was "subject to availability" WHICH THEY FAILED TO MENTION BEFORE I GOT ON THE PLANE! 

Im absolutely devastated. I am staying with close relatives in Sharjah so accomodation for me is ok so I am lukcy in that sense but being here and not Dubai just makes it a bit awkward for me as I have to rely on family for lifts in and out of Dubai and its just not ideal when you are trying to look for work.

Once again thank you everyone, you words have lifted me a little although just looking at all my luggage makes me feel so stupid. I have brought my entire life from London.. I cannot even entertain the thought of having to go back home  

Thank you for all info and contacts, I shall email all of them and hopefully someone will want me!!! x


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey, if you need any help from any of us, let us know. All of us are very sorry for your situation. A few of the folks on here might have some leads on jobs for you. Also, in case you want to get your mind off things on the weekend, i believe a few of us are going to throw down a couple. You might already know this, and you are welcome to join us.

Time to get on the grind to start job hunting while you are here. As for transportation, taxi's can be a pain but you should be able to grab em in sharjah and in dubai, and this would be the cheapest comfortable way of transportation at least temporary.


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

You poor thing!

If you need anything like MaxdaRX8 said don't hesitate to ask on this forum, we'll help you out as best as we can.

Sorry I can't offer any more advice than what everyone is giving.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

For secretarial/pa/admin work, try Hays in Knowledge Village

I am appalled by how you have been treated. As mentioned, make sure that there is no ban placed on you by your so-called reputable employer.

I'll echo what the others have said. If you need any help, just ask on here. We are a pretty good bunch


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

You have my sympathy too Sara81, stick it out stay strong and close to your friends here and hopefully everything will work out for you


----------



## ms_london (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Sara81

I really felt for you when I read your message, it must be awful, but like you say, you do not want to get on a plane back home - you had no reason to know this would happen, and hopefully you will find a bigger, better job out there! But I wanted to write to let you know I was thinking of you and how awful it must be!

I am in the UK and am due to fly out on Saturday although I am having 2nd thoughts for some reason, but if I do make it and you fancy meeting up with a fellow brit give me a shout.

I hope things get better.

Good luck.

:0)


----------



## Aussie Bel (Aug 5, 2008)

ms_london said:


> Hi Sara81
> 
> I really felt for you when I read your message, it must be awful, but like you say, you do not want to get on a plane back home - you had no reason to know this would happen, and hopefully you will find a bigger, better job out there! But I wanted to write to let you know I was thinking of you and how awful it must be!
> 
> ...



HI Sara 81, 

Don't let this get you down! People like that will get what they deserve, they should not be able to treat people like that. I can only imagine you are feeling down but stay positive, everything happens for a reason and I bet there is a better job just around the corner. Don't let these people knock your high spirit down! I have everything crossed for you and I know as everyone else has said everyone on this forum are here to help , they have helped me with many queries in regards to my move at the end of this month. I will keep an ear out too and let you know if I hear of everything. Keep your chin up Girl!


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

Sara,
As a last resort with your current company, have you tried escalating.

If it were me I would bombard the Group HR directors office with calls. They should really support you while you job hunt, not just give you back a clean passport and refund your travel. They also should cover your trip home - in the event that you might need it.

I wouldn't worry on the losing face front. No-one will think any the less of you for having a bad experience with such a reputed international chain, and you showed courage in telling them where to put there job and cramped sweatshop living quarters.

Good on you!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Sara,

I'm lost for words!!! What an awful predicament to be in!!

I hope this matter is resolved to your satisfaction and you find employment with a decent employer soon.

Keep your chin up. xxxx


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

thank u all for your words.... its been stressful to say the least! I do now feel that this was a blessing in disguise.. went for an interview today and got the job but as explained in the other thread still unsure whether this will all work out.. plan to do a visa run in next few days and re enter on visit visa so i can start with this new company. I am currently on hold to immigrations to see where I stand (so far 17mins 32 seconds on hold... zzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZ)


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Congratulations, Sara!!  Every cloud has a silver lining, as you have just proven!!

All the very best in your new job; I'm chuffed to bits for you!!


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Congratulations, Sara!!  Every cloud has a silver lining, as you have just proven!!
> 
> All the very best in your new job; I'm chuffed to bits for you!!


Thanks hun but dont be chuffed for me yet!!!!!! untill i exit and re-enter with no problems my little head will not rest.. when i do and start this new job then drinks are on me!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

woo hoooo

Chuffed to nuts for you


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Fantastic Sara! You might want to reconsider the drinks on me thing, you might just end up bankrupt!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

sara81 said:


> Thanks hun but dont be chuffed for me yet!!!!!! untill i exit and re-enter with no problems my little head will not rest.. when i do and start this new job then drinks are on me!!


Ahem.....think positive thoughts!!!!

Can you send my drink (a large vodka and lemonade) to:

Pasanada's Casa
Pilar de la Horadada
Costa Blanca
Espana

Many thanks!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Glad to know things are working out for the better! I've left some advice on the other thread.

Now, about that drink...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey

I'm really pleased that things have worked out for you! Everything happens for a reason and I'm sure that it will all be ok in the end! 

Come out tonight to celebrate! I'll buy you a drink and like bubbles said, don't offer to buy the drinks - these guys will drink you right under the table. I don't know where they put it!!!


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

Woohoo!!

It's great to hear things are working out for you now, really happy for you!

Go put your feet up and let your hair down for a bit and enjoy a drink...or many


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

nice one!

look fwd to a beer when the dust has settled....


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

Good on ye Girl. Fair play to ye, you should be proud of yourself.


----------

